# Battleship Salvation- The Fight for Humanity!



## DB_Explorer (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the Rolepay for OOC and that go here

It is 806 years after the 23rd century (3006 C.E.(A.D)) In the 23rd century a great war, an interplanetary war, occurred it happened for so long we forgot what started it all. But in between the two sides, the Alliance and the Coalition the alliance lost and in desperation launched 5 sleeper ships, named after their patron nation: The Liberty of The United States, The Bretonia of Great Britain and near by Europe, The Rhineland of Germany and its neighbors, Kusari of Japan  and The Hispania of Spain. Four made it the - Hispania was damaged at one point, some decided to use the shuttles to land on a near by planet, and became the outcasts and the rest ended up in a strange planet and became the Corsairs. These two groups became great criminal empires. The other four became interplanetary countries- houses. Liberty at the center controlling the production of jump gates and trade lanes making it the riches and most militarily powerful house. Bretonia isolated on one side of the great ice barrier, a vast economic power based off the raw metals it can mine from its clouds. Kusari in the north with little in way of metal but fast fields of gas and ready access to the gas field sigma?s make it the middle eats of Sirius. Then there is Rhineland once a powerful house now disgraced by a failed war in the lower sigma?s and now a shell of its former glory with filled with corruption. 

Six years before our story takes place an alien race, the nomads, attacks the human settlements by means of taking control of the leaderships minds. First Rhineland falls the Kusari but they re pushed back. But now Six years later the nomads have come again and taken all but Bretonia and some of its border systems. The remnants of Mankind?s military might must now be lead into battle by a ship of unique design and ability- The Salvation. Defeat is not an option for defeat means extinction.

"Thus it may be known that the leader of armies is the arbiter of the people's fate, the man on whom it depends whether the nation shall be in peace or in peril." -Sun Tzu, art of war, part two - waging war


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 19, 2008)

In the in the nineteenth century one hundred gun ships of the line where the masters of the sea, only to be replaced the next century by battleships and in  twenty first century carriers. The carriers where the supreme rulers of the sea, their dominance lasted for centuries and then space came and the ships devolved into a plane carrying battleship. But now over 2,000 years later the age of the carrier is reborn in a mile long grey ship born into a time of strife. Humanity stands upon the edge of a knife. Stray but a little, and it will fail, to the ruin of all. Yet has man unites to fight its new menace, there is still hope. The Ship dwarfing it?s traditionally sized escorts of which they are what?s left of man kinds violent  cunning, cruisers, destroyers, fighters and battleships and designed to destroyer. They all bristled with guns, but only one had bold white letters on its side, letters the size of houses, standing in defiance of the fact that, despite the loss of enough humans that most species would be extinct, humanity stood and stood firm. The letters spelt one word:



UHV Salvation


Chief Petty officer Bass worried little about this, for he was in fact lost in the mile long ship, and late for a meeting. By the time he arrived most people were already their. But has David scanned the room he breathed a sigh of relief, his Boss, Commander Kausen was not there, which was good she hated when he was late with the intelligence briefings.

((ok just take a seat, once everyone is here I?ll brief you all, as Admiral Douglas Gridley, and UHV-United House Vessel ))


----------



## General Calvin (Sep 20, 2008)

Leviko strode quickly through the battleship Salvation. The mile-long ship was a marvel of human technology. It was something to be feared.

She was leading a wing known as Delta 9. It was known by every pilot the humans still had left.

They where special forces. They would do tricky stunts to overcome their enemies. They would kill, quickly, without hesitation.

She walked through the halls. She knew the ship well, having spent a lot of time on it, even though it wasn't the ship her wing was stationed on.

She quickly walked into the meeting room, being late, one of the very last things she wanted to happen. being late showed incompetence, but Calvin had held her up on the Salvation.

She walked to the front of the room. It was made up of some of the leaders of fighter teams, and she was pretty much in charge of them. Though no one really one the boss of them, they looked to her as the leader.

"Ok, as you all know, we're stationed in New London. The other sectors have been taken by the Nomads, and we have reason to believe that they will attack us hard soon." She began, before someone interrupted.

"What makes us think they will attack?"

"Because we're not dead yet." She said. "Now, the real problem we have is that due to the sector we're in, there are a lot of ways to move around. So we have started evacuating the other Bretonian systems. Cambridge, Leeds, Edinburgh, and Dublin should all be fully empty soon. That means we'll be a little packed, but we'll have a much better chance of survival. There are six entrances to the system. The Cambridge jump gate and jump hole, the jump gate from Manchester, which was taken a while ago, The jump gate from Leeds, the just gate from Dublin, and the jump hole from Dublin.

"Now, all these needs to be defended well. We have a lot fo ships from the old houses and plenty of Bretonian battleships. The problem is we don't have many personnel, so we are trying to make an engineering solution to make it so we can control these giants with less people. so, we have several capital ships going to each point. Cambridge is where we are worried most that they will be coming from, so the Vengeance will be stationed at the gate. That also means we will be able to get to the planet quickly if we need to. The Salvation will stay at the planet for defense.

"Any questions?"


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 22, 2008)

“actually Ma’am, our current task forces orders are unclear” David said as he handed the commander her daily folder of weather activity, aircraft status, and several classified intelligence reports of possible targets incase something comes up “There’s a Secret folder in their Special, labeled your eyes only, unlock code is Zulu key” He continued, the code system for such sensitive documents like the one hew just handed over where locked with a code system, each officer had the passkey, and only that officer each officer had its own code system.

It was then that a marine guarding the door yelled “ATTENTION!” as admiral Gridley, came into the room.

“at, ease, please be seated” he said has he took position near the front of the room, he waited till everyone was seated before continuing “Has you know two years ago a rapid and fierce nomad assault as forced us too fall back to these positions we currently hold, but now we shall break out” 

With this the screen changed it had shown the fall back of the human military to bretonian, behind the safety of the barrier, it now showed two arrows, one heading into California systems and the other arrow heading for Kyushu “Task for four and five will head into Liberty, Admiral Grant was forced to abandon New Berlin, but he intends to return, we” he said pointing the Kyushu arrow “ and task for seven will head into Kyushu, and then Kusari those gas reserves must be secured, we will be bypassing Tau-23 and new Tokyo, since they are heavily fortified, we will starve them of food and ammo and after we take the sigma’s starve them all of fuel” he paused has the map showed the idea of the plan “specific orders will be given to you as we decide the tactics- Dismissed”


----------



## General Calvin (Sep 22, 2008)

Leviko sat quickly as the admiral entered the room. He made a quick explanation of what we where about to do. She didn't like one bit of it. She had suspected the Nomads would attack for some time now. This little expedition was news to her, and she was not enjoying the plan one bit. Splitting up sounded like suicide.

She stood and exited once they where dismissed, and quickly went to the hanger.

She jumped into her fighter. It was a Dragon that was modified with the special upgrades needed to fight in her wing.

She launched and was pushed from the giant ship that was the Salvation. She flew away and docked with the Vengeance, about a quarter way around from the Salvation.

She docked and walked to the bridge.

"Ok Calvin, tell me what is going on."

"Oh, I guess the meeting is over already." I replied. It was a lull in activity, and I was very relaxed, and didn't want it to be interrupted, to say the least.

"I got a file." She said. "It was under very high classifications, and before I could read a thing the admiral budges in and says we're going to take back the colonies. I mean, come on, where the hell did this sudden need for space come from?"

"Me." I said, turning to face her. "We are running low on fuel, with no way to get any. Our raw materials are in low supply as well. We can make as many ships as we want but without the rocks to power em their empty shells."

"So where are we going?" She asked.

"Kusari." I said. "I figured your knowledge of the area would make you feel a little more comfortable."

"You would be right about that, but what if they attack after we split up?"

"They won't." I said.

"What makes you so sure."

"Leviko, it's not like we're going to be leaving this place defenseless. We are leaving behind a defense not even the Nomads and break. You will see."

"But-"

"Dismissed, Leviko." I said.

She fell silent and walked out. No doubt she would be informing her wing.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 24, 2008)

Delta nine had its own room on the Salvation has one of the strike fighter squadrons for the Salvations air wing, at this time the room was empty, for all but one person “Sarah?” David said as he spotted the raven haired intelligence analyst. 

Sarah looked up from the table, covered in pictures from the probes of  Kyushu, which was a giant debris field ever since the research base launched its anti-matter into the sun to cover the retreating human fleet. “What do you need sir?”  she asked.

“wanted to see the compilation of the third fleet, meaning task forces five and six, meaning us” David responded. 

“Let see” she replied has she brought up images of the fleet, in order of class, starting with the Salvation “other then the Salvation, we have 14 battleships, five carriers, 30 cruisers, 50 destroyers and 200  gunboats” she said “with the nomads spread over several hundred light years of space, and dealing with the pirates that are still in house space it should be enough” 

“Should, we have no idea how many forces they have spread out or set on anti-insurgency operations, this could be suicide, splitting up like this” replied David.

“or a brilliant move, taking Liberty and Rhineland starves the omegas letting us get more metal, while Kusari give us fuel, and with two attacks the forces must be split meaning less resistance, plus theirs the fact that their supply lines go out much farther” 

“right, I think I’ll forward a memo on the topic to the commander”


----------



## General Calvin (Sep 25, 2008)

The battleship Vengeance slowly started to move away from Planet New London. The ship was long and slim, built for speed and fighting with tactics in mind.

The ship was a half mile long, half the length of the Salvation, and only about a quarter as thick. But it had some very special toys, and have a hard-working development team coming up with new stuff as fast as they can dish them out.

It pulled away from the large fleet surrounding the planet, with a few battleships, cruisers and gunboats following. They went into the trade lane and went on their way.

At the Leeds jump gate they met up with a battalion of ships. In total, the fleet now had thirty battleships, fifty-five cruisers, and ninety gunboats.

I had a feeling this wasn't going to be too easy, but it soothed me that we had a LOT of really big ships if stuff got ugly.

We prepared to head out to Kusari.

----------------------------------------------

Leviko walked to the pilots lounge, and stepped into a small area that the Delta 9 wing used as a relaxation area. It was a couple couches and and nice TV and a game-system was all they needed to have some fun.

She gave them the news, and they just nodded and continued to beat themselves over the head in their first-person-shooter. She had no idea how they could stand to play it, but they did. For hours.

She sighed and sat down next to them to watch. Nothing to do now but wait.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 28, 2008)

The Defensive line in Tau-31 was not in fact a line, it was four or five bubbles of rails guns, laser platforms, missile turrets and ships surrounding the various gates and jump holes in the system. The massive concentration of guns kept any nomad ship from getting past the Gate. Eventually the nomads stopped sending ships, as only one or two could go through at once and those where quickly destroyed. This is why no one was bothered much when the gate activated, the AI would deal with it. 

No one expected half the nomad regional fleet to appear, let only 30 miles above the gate. The first Volley from the defenses only managed to take down one battleship before the area was annihilated by the nomad barrage. 

In the Command center at Holman, a distress signal was sent, as the posts own guns turned to engage the approaching fleet. 

The Signal promoted an immediate response. Every Siren in The Salvation's task force went off has emergency orders where sent: Defend Holemen.


----------



## General Calvin (Sep 28, 2008)

"Um... sir?"

"EMP."

"Firing."

A large blue bubble-like missile shot from the Vengeance. It collided with one of the Nomad ships on the side of the giant attack group.

The ship went offline for just a second as the EMP went off. On the Vengeance, we where able to close off the ships core and engine in an anti EMP chamber. The problem was, while in the chamber, we could not use either of them. So we could only turn them on when we used EMP. It was a much better method then being shut-down, however.

The ship came back online, and the sonar specialist looked up at me.

"All zapped sir. Orders?"

"Take out as many as you can. Not only will they be offline, but tos will the rest of our forces. They should all come back online at the same time, but they won't know when. Give our allies a timer for when they will turn back on. Their vital stuff won't be shut down because those have always been made with EMP in mind. They will have life support and radio communication, so send it that way."

"Roger. Beginning bombardment."

Every gun the Vengeance had started hammering the enemy fleet. 

But not fast enough. We couldn't kill them fast enough and we couldn't do it all day. This was going to turn into a blood bath unless we got some more ships to help.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 30, 2008)

Shortly after the Vengeance fired its weapon the main bulk of the fleet, that lead by the Salvation, arrived joining up with the Vengeance’s task force. Immediately the battleships and cruisers opened up a barrage, while launching their fighters wings. 

David was pushed against his seat as the Salvations catapult launched his at combat speed out of its protective hulls. “This is Delta nine Urzu-seven, Comm. Check”

“Urzu-Six checking in” was the first reply, as Sarah’s voice come over the radio, three more voices came over the radio as his wing checked in.

“Four bandits! Heading in on the Othello!” came a voice over the radio.

“Tally ho!” Yelled Charles, A pilot of the Queen (Britannia FYI)

((Now- for combat! two groups make up the fleet, The Salvation's and the Vengeance's))


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 2, 2008)

"Delta 9 wing, we have orders, see that big-ass ship out there? We're supposed to blow it up. So let's get to it. Ignore the fighters, the other fighters can tdo pull that lame job, start making a hole, right here." Leviko tapped the screen that showed the obvious main attacking vessel in the Nomad fleet. The ship was enormous, to say the least, but it was protected by the giant mass of other ships. Our capitals couldn't hit it because all of the other Nomad ships where blocking the view, which left three options. Either blow through all the other ships, go around them, which would both take too long. The EMP would wear off by then. Or, send in Delta 9.

Needless to say, Calvin sent his wing into battle to zap that ship out of existence. When Leviko touched the screen, it made a green dot. All Delta 9 fighters where to shoot at that dot till they exposed the core.

Delta 9 was a specialized wing of fighters. Their tactics was go in, make a small hole, put a big bomb into the small hole, then blow the ship up from the inside out. All the ships where equipped with a bomb, a lot of armor, firepower, and could move as fast as they could go loaded down with all the armor and firepower they had to carry.

The ships where also coded in explosives. For special needs.

The wing began to hammer the ship, blowing away the armor of the ship. Slowly, but surely. The downside to all this was it needed to be done fast, because once that EMP wore off, they where the only human ships that that ship would be able to see. They would be fried in a few seconds.

A ticker came on in here information screen. A timer Calvin sent to the wing. It showed just over a minute. That was when the EMP would wear off.

"Hurry up team, I was this thing dead by 30 seconds sharp."

Delta 9 then began firing missiles at that spot. The ships with the biggest guns always had the more armor. That was extremely annoying.

Finally they broke a small hole.

"Everyone fall back, Sarah, you do the deed. Make it quick."

The executioner, in this case, the person who planted the bomb, was always picked because of where everyone was facing, which was another reason that Leviko gave the orders. She had a knack of always knowing where her team was at all times, and could tell who what to do when, always picking the best person for the job.

A lot of people always said that to be in Delta 9, you just had to be a good fighter, to didn't have to have aim at all, and that just wasn't true. They had to hammer a very small target, they launch a bomb into that small hole. Even if the ship wasn't moving at all, like this was now, it was still very difficult to get a half-meter wide bomb into a hole that was three-quarters of a meter wide.

The rest of Delta 9 backed off to watch the fireworks.

-------------------------

I looked at the fleet. Nomad ships where popping like balloons, but even with the Salvation's attack force, they just didn't die fast enough.

Then the biggest bubble of em all popped. That giant ship at the back he sent Delta 9 after. At least that monstrosity was dead. That would make things easier when they turned on. I looked down at the monitor in front of me. It read fifteen seconds. Stuff was going to get much more violent in a couple seconds now.

((DB, read my post in the OOC thread before posting))


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah pulled up to avoid crashing into the hull of the giant nomad ship as she dropped the bomb into the hole made by the rest of the group. It was at this point that the EMP pulse wore off and all the ships began shooting them. 

It was then that an unlikely asset came into play, a trade lane behind the nomad fleet activated  and out came a mammoth solid piece of ice going at superluminal (faster then light) speeds. It slammed into a nomad cruiser, the impact shattered the alien vessel as the ice vaporized and expand as a gas dropping the temperature around the ship to near absolute zero rendering the biomechanical ship an icicle. 

The Trade lanes had been equipped with tractor beams to pull ice into their lanes to act as a weapon, no one knew if it would work- until now. Sadly the device could not be aimed it shot only in one direction, which meant the nomads quickly avoided being in front of the trade lanes.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 3, 2008)

"What the hell was that?" I said after a big white rock smashed a Nomad cruiser into oblivion.

"By the looks of it our trade lanes are helping sir." Someone said.

"Damn, they keep doing that, well, that will be just fine with me." I said.

"Delta 9, got another target for us?"

"Rob?" I looked at an older man who had a console that showed all the ships in the area.

"How about this one." He pulled up a diagram. It showed a Nomad ship that was long and sleek, covered in missile turrets. "That thing can do a lot of damage if it gets close enough."

"Send it over to em." I said.

That was when a Bretonian battleship that was moving under us to get a good shot suddenly exploded into a giant fireball.

"Sir, friendly drop pods. Tractor?"

"What do you think?" I said.

"Pulling them in."

"Sir, we have small enemy contacts on the radar. They are small, like the drop pods, but they are defiantly Nomad. What should we do?"

"Screen."

A diagram came up to show what it was. It looked just like a bunch of escape pods.

"A hit team. That explains why that ship blew up with no shots. They are sending these small things in. They come in, burrow in, and basically destroy us from the inside out. Kill them, quick." I said. "And relay that information to the other ships as well. Make sure they watch out for that kind of danger."

This was turning into a lopsided battle very quickly.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 3, 2008)

“ALL SHIPS ACTIVATE POINT DEFENSE SYSTEMS!, ALL SYSTEMS WEAPONS FREE!” The thousands of multi-barreled laser and rail guns the fleet possessed  began to tear into the enemy pods Meanwhile every fighter in the fleet was scrambled to aid in the attack.

David’s fighter tore through the debris of one of the pods, a series of torpedoes flew under him impacting a nomad cruiser.  The explosions eerily quiet in the vacuum of space, but before David could marvel at the sight of burning wreckage purple blots danced in front of his cockpit window, a nomad was behind him.

He pulled his Defender into a steep climb, its thrust to mass ratio was greater then that of the nimble nomad dart. Has he pulled up the dart followed and began to lag behind, it was then that reversed his engines, forcing him to slow down. He was rewarded with a missile tone as dart flew by.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 8, 2008)

"How many more ships?" I asked.

"Around fifty, but they are mostly made up of small craft, and will be quickly dealt with."

"Good. Let's keep it that way. Send a probe into the jump gate. Make sure we don't have any surprises on the other side."

"Sending probe."


----------

